# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  محیط واقعا OS Independent

## nickaein.i

به نظر شما الان بهترین محیط و زبان برای برنامه نویسی چیه؟

البته محیطی که وابسته به سیستم عامل هم نباشه.

----------


## Rejnev

با سلام
IDE یا محیط توسعه مجتمع از زبان جداست.
یعنی شما کدهای C#‎ رو توی نت پد هم میتونی تایپ کنی و با کامپایلر ترجمه کنی
زبانهای مایکروسافتی شدیدا به سیستم عامل ویندوزی وابسته اند
برعکس زبانی مثل دلفی. که با تغییرات جزئی به راحتی قابل اجرا در لینوکس هستند.
برای برنامه نویسی وب زبانی مثل php مناسب همه سیستم هاست.
البته شما نباید بر خلاف موج شنا کنید.وگرنه کسی نیست که کمکتون کنه.
الآن یک موج VisualStudio یی راه افتاده.بر عکس  چند سال پیش که اکثر برنامه های تجاری سطح بازار داخلی با delphi نوشته میشدن.
بحث این که کدوم بهتره بی پایانه! شما ببین کدوم رو دوست داری و باهاش راحتی.

----------


## ar.mahdian

سلام
به نظر من جاوا در این مورد خاص حرف اول و آخرو میزنه
به قول معروف جاوا اینجا , جاوا اونجا , جاوا همه جا...!
کمی در موردش تحقیق کن بعد فکر کن و تصمیم بگیر
موفق باشی.

----------

